# oil pressure on 2007 2500hd with 6.0l



## Kollerman

How much oil pressure should be showing when the truck is idling? I am at about 20psi at idle and about 38psi when going 70mph down the highway. It should be much more than that, shouldn't it? I just bought the truck used from a dealer and I am going back tomorrow to point out a few problems that I have with it. I am definitely going to bring this up. I always thought you should be at about 40psi at idle and between 50 and 60 when on the gas. Am I wrong?


----------



## B&B

If those are hot numbers then they're within spec. Today's (newer) engines do not spec nor need the high pressures that were once required to keep engines alive.


----------



## Kollerman

B&B;1434913 said:


> If those are hot numbers then they're within spec. Today's (newer) engines do not spec nor need the high pressures that were once required to keep engines alive.


yeah, this was hot. Engine temp was a little over 200 and I was idling in the car wash actually. I was surpised to see it this low. Just thought I would double check. It kinda made me scared for a little bit.

Thanks.

Jeremy


----------



## Moss Man

I have the truck in my signature with the 6.0 gas and it runs 40 lbs at idle and 60-62 lbs at road speeds, that's with 294,500 miles on the clock.


----------



## AiRhed

Even the duramax runs low 60's on the highway.


----------



## Kollerman

I just called my local Chevy dealer and they said the 6.0L engine only requires 12lbs to run, so they said I have nothing to worry about. The dealer said they changed the oil, but I think I am going to change it myself as well. I will see then if the numbers continue to be the same. 

Speaking of that though, do you guys ever go by the oil reading from the truck. I checked last night and the truck said I was at 25% for my oil. But the dealer said they changed the oil, so why wouldn't it be over 95% then? Plus, how does the truck know when you changed the oil? Do you have to do something to reset it to 100%, or does it automatically do it?


----------



## Moss Man

Kollerman;1435452 said:


> I just called my local Chevy dealer and they said the 6.0L engine only requires 12lbs to run, so they said I have nothing to worry about. The dealer said they changed the oil, but I think I am going to change it myself as well. I will see then if the numbers continue to be the same.
> 
> Speaking of that though, do you guys ever go by the oil reading from the truck. I checked last night and the truck said I was at 25% for my oil. But the dealer said they changed the oil, so why wouldn't it be over 95% then? Plus, how does the truck know when you changed the oil? Do you have to do something to reset it to 100%, or does it automatically do it?


I don't go by that electronic device, it may be accurate but I still like writing it on a tag in the upper corner of the windsheild. Go to Napa and get Amsoil Synthetic for it and you won't need to change the oil for at least 10,000 miles or once a year. My truck has had only Amsoil since new and it's at 294,500 miles and running strong. It might not have been the Amsoil, but it seems like a good way to save.


----------



## oneoldsap

Your oil pressure is normal , doesn't take much in todays engines .


----------



## chevboy167

dont forget to use quality oil filter as well as a good oil brand that you trust. like others have said, go by millage & date and not the dumb-puter estimate. just reset change indicator when you change it so warning indicator doesnt show up between millage changes. my 4.8L has almost twice the pressure of my 6.0!


----------



## White Gardens

chevboy167;1436972 said:


> dont forget to use quality oil filter as well as a good oil brand that you trust. like others have said, go by millage & date and not the dumb-puter estimate. just reset change indicator when you change it so warning indicator doesnt show up between millage changes. my 4.8L has almost twice the pressure of my 6.0!


Ditto on the oil filter.

Every GM truck I've ever driven had around 20psi at hot idle and 40+ at road speed.

My 8.1 has been the only one different as it runs 35/55psi.

My S-10 had a 4.3 and 220,000 miles on the odometer when I sold it. The oil pressure had maybe dropped 2-3psi when I owned it and it would run 20/40psi.

.....


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

IMHO

the oil life indicator, if used , 

you will end up with SLUDGE throughout your engine ...as other have complained about in the past ... 10,000 - 12,000 miles on dino oil is way too many miles ...


----------



## RCsLawncare

My 6.0 carried more than that, but yours is normal and nothing to worry about. Be glad you didn't get a 8.1, mine carried around 7 psi at hot idle and was told it was normal. Truck ran great and never was a problem.


----------

